# Alum Conditions?



## ski (May 13, 2004)

What's Alum's water conditions? I suspect very muddy, but I would like to fish it tomorrow if it's not to bad.

ski


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Flooded, they're holding water right now. Probably a good 3 feet or so above summer pool. Tends to scatter the fish.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Super full... Super muddy!. But, if I had tomorrow off, I'd go fishing!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

I take it that it's muddy throughout the lake? Even in south pool, I know sometimes the lake is big enough that the north pool will be chocolate but the south pool is tinted. I understand we got hammered with rain, just wishful thinking! Oh if you don't mind can you add the link for the Lake water levels above the dam. As always thanks!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

The whole lake is muddy. Don't know how to add links but Google usace Huntington and it will get you the site. Then click on basin and lake conditions


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Muddy mud mud. Around 3 feet more water.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Hoover was flooded.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

I got 3 Saugeye in Lowe’s parking lot and a Musky at Cheshire market....yup the water is up and nasty


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Great, think I’ll go out and hit it anyway!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ski said:


> Great, think I’ll go out and hit it anyway!


Cant catch em at home..... maybe try the deep jig bite. Bigger louder vibes right over top of them....


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Alum marina peninsula


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I very seriously doubt that fish in 30 feet of water will be impacted in any way by suddenly being in 33 feet. If my boat was ready I’d be out there


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Was able to catch a LM and SM


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Sorry guys but the only thing that helps with a broken arm and wrist right now is the weather. When its nasty outside I don't feel so bad but hopefully in 3-4 weeks I will be ready to go.


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

Normal summer pool is 888 and winter pool is 885
As of 10 am Thursday it is 888.4


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Got out today, didn't catch anything but it was good to be on the lake again.

Fished mid and south east side in the coves east of Africa. Water wasn't too bad color wise could see 4-6inches down, saw coffee with cream further north. Water still seemed cold, didn't have a thermometer just going by feel.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Middle pool was high 40s.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

The most important part of conditions for me is water temp this time of year. Whenever anyone can, see if we can get the temps. 
Thanks!


----------



## 1hasyourlures (Oct 13, 2017)

I fished I fished in Alum spillway last night from around 10 to around 4 a.m. . All the Saugeye or stacked up at the end of the spillway just passed the bridge before the water goes over the rocks. Had one break my line and I think I caught five. Gold husky jerk 12 and X-Ray app 8. I turn my light on as I was walking past the spillway water where it runs over those rocks and I just couldn't believe how many eyeballs were there. They were chasing each other around going through the spawn mode. I did catch a Saugeye that had a tag in its back after I was struggling to get it off my hook I forgot to remove the tag before I threw the Saugeye back


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

1hasyourlures said:


> I fished I fished in Alum spillway last night from around 10 to around 4 a.m. . All the Saugeye or stacked up at the end of the spillway just passed the bridge before the water goes over the rocks. Had one break my line and I think I caught five. Gold husky jerk 12 and X-Ray app 8. I turn my light on as I was walking past the spillway water where it runs over those rocks and I just couldn't believe how many eyeballs were there. They were chasing each other around going through the spawn mode


Maybe a little too specific a report for this site, but I enjoyed it none-the-less. Seeing those eyeballs light up is a way-cool experience.

Gotta get me one of those X-Ray-app 8's one of these days


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

1hasyourlures said:


> I fished I fished in Alum spillway last night from around 10 to around 4 a.m. . All the Saugeye or stacked up at the end of the spillway just passed the bridge before the water goes over the rocks. Had one break my line and I think I caught five. Gold husky jerk 12 and X-Ray app 8. I turn my light on as I was walking past the spillway water where it runs over those rocks and I just couldn't believe how many eyeballs were there. They were chasing each other around going through the spawn mode


Standby for serious incoming. Should be worse than Syria,


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

bassin mickey said:


> Standby for serious incoming. Should be worse than Syria,


Yep. Especially if/when the snaggers show up to pillage the area. Game wardens sure have their work cut out for them


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1hasyourlures said:


> I fished I fished in Alum spillway last night from around 10 to around 4 a.m. . All the Saugeye or stacked up at the end of the spillway just passed the bridge before the water goes over the rocks. Had one break my line and I think I caught five. Gold husky jerk 12 and X-Ray app 8. I turn my light on as I was walking past the spillway water where it runs over those rocks and I just couldn't believe how many eyeballs were there. They were chasing each other around going through the spawn mode


Nice sounds fun!!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

RiparianRanger said:


> Yep. Especially if/when the snaggers show up to pillage the area. Game wardens sure have their work cut out for them


Shoot, Wardens are all up on the Maumee and Sandusky..


----------

